# Believe In Something Even If It Means Sacrificing Everything



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They paid this moron a boat load of money. Everything about this guy stinks, his only contribution, the only thing he has done in his whole pathetic life, was to disrespect the flag and this country, and yet, people keep paying him. Nike should be ashamed.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> They paid this moron a boat load of money. Everything about this guy stinks, his only contribution, the only thing he has done in his whole pathetic life, was to disrespect the flag and this country, and yet, people keep paying him. Nike should be ashamed.


Better yet would be for Nike to loose stock price and market share. Perhaps go out of business.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.infowars.com/internet-strikes-back-against-failed-nike-just-do-it-campaign/

I think the picture of an amphibious landing sums this up nicely.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> They paid this moron a boat load of money. Nike should be ashamed.


Local news says Nike is already losing money. I'll bet the commercial runs a few weeks during game days, and then disappears. After all, have you ever known a big corporation to be altruistic?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Our little world has gone nuts.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Boycott everything Nike, Just do it.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> https://www.infowars.com/internet-strikes-back-against-failed-nike-just-do-it-campaign/
> 
> I think the picture of an amphibious landing sums this up nicely.


Some of those were pretty funny.

Get F'd Nike, just do it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Colin Kaepernick has no idea what he is taking about. he was raised by a white family in Wisconsin That adopted him. he had it good and playing foot ball issued an easy pass in every thing. He never even knew what the would discrimination meant./ He partied through college and got away with anything like most Foot ball players do. He had a short span where he was in the right place and time and looked like he was good. He fell flat on his lazy ass.
Time to play the race card and force someone to pay him more, He is still playing that game.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Get F'd Nike, just do it.


I don't know about you, but for me it's the "swoosh" that is odd. It's not quite "gay" but it seems odd somehow. Of course, the most masculine I've ever seen is a Shelby gas cap for a Mustang. Round, chrome, block letters.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Finally someone showing some sense. Missouri College of the Ozarks is banning all things Nike for it's atheles.

https://fox2now.com/2018/09/07/miss...of-nike-branding-over-kaepernick-controversy/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And yet, the flaming liberals/leftists who endorse this behavior are strangely quiet about the fact the Chinese factory workers, mostly female, who crank these shoes out by the literal boatload are paid 60 cents to 80 cents an hour working up to 12 hour shifts in a sweat shop atmosphere.
So Nike can sell these shoes at an unbelievable markup. And pay some football player who wasn’t any good to begin with millions of dollars.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Gee, it all seems so...

..._unfair_!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And yet, the flaming liberals/leftists who endorse this behavior are strangely quiet about the fact the Chinese factory workers, mostly female, who crank these shoes out by the literal boatload are paid 60 cents to 80 cents an hour working up to 12 hour shifts in a sweat shop atmosphere.
> So Nike can sell these shoes at an unbelievable markup. And pay some football player who wasn't any good to begin with millions of dollars.


Ain't it funny how that works? Most peculiar indeed.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Gee, it all seems so...
> 
> ..._unfair_!


AGREED!!!

People just don't understand. This isn't about the money. Nike has been paying him since 2011. This is about his record. In his last season he had a near perfect record, 1-11. He could have hit perfection with 0-12 BUT NOOOOOOO, the NFL shut him down. Well them and Trump. Trump was probably behind badmouthing Kaepernick since the beginning.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Not sure all of you are strong enough to look at this...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/grap...al-stories-desktop_no-name:homepage/story-ans


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Not sure all of you are strong enough to look at this...
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/grap...al-stories-desktop_no-name:homepage/story-ans


Replacing the girls with guys is a great idea. It will do wonders for the NFL.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Not sure all of you are strong enough to look at this...
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/grap...al-stories-desktop_no-name:homepage/story-ans


So what's up with a skinny bunch of transvestite dudes that cannot make it in a man's world???

Some of em become hair stylists, . . . manicurists, . . . the list goes on. These flat chested weirdos chose the next to last bastion of free women. The last one will be when they sue to get spots in the Miss America pageant.

They can't compete in a man's world, . . . so they become laydeees.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Looks to me like they made it. Looks to me like they're a lot closer to where they want to be than you are to where you want to be, Dwight.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Mike says it best


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I can assure you that the progressive movement will not save this once great Republic. Want to make a stand America? It starts on your knee and not on someone's else's public agenda for a self serving cause.

Here is your hope America, and its based on real promises:


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Begging condemned prisoners for change?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Not sure all of you are strong enough to look at this...
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/grap...al-stories-desktop_no-name:homepage/story-ans


Colleges have been doing for years. No biggie


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Begging condemned prisoners for change?


You're an a******.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Begging condemned prisoners for change?


Offensive post of the year.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Offensive post of the year.


You expected otherwise?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

TGDOCA11 said:


> The worst part about serving in the US Military is realizing the two thoughts in the back of your head when you just had a face to face with death. #2 I almost sacrificed my life for people who don't have the capability of thinking critically or logically. #1 There are those who've made the ultimate sacrifice for this country looking down from heaven saying, "I gave my life for this?".


Don't think that way. We need you guys, and I thank you for your service as do many others in this country. There's still good people in our country worth fighting for.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> You expected otherwise?


I guess not, from a ********.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Begging condemned prisoners for change?


The shitty thing about you is that you have children.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Steve40th said:


> Colleges have been doing for years. No biggie


I agree.

Why is that news?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

View attachment 82263


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Not sure I'd want those in the BBQ pit, brush fire be O.K.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

From our friend Illini Warrior &#8230;&#8230;


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What say you Taya Kyle?

Taya Kyle: Nike, I love your gear, but your Colin Kaepernick ad exhausts my spirit | Fox News


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Never heard of her. Is she new?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Never heard of her. Is she new?


Figures


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Never heard of her. Is she new?


You know, you are probably very lucky that you are anonymous.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> You know, you are probably very lucky that you are anonymous.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That's part of why he said it. Another, I would suspect is to dis anyone that isn't part of the far left.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

A simple google search can tell you precisely who she is..
Sad people purposely play stupid


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> A simple google search can tell you precisely who she is..
> Sad people purposely play stupid


He can probably tell you the names of the thugs that kill cops and have gofundme pages but the name of a U.S military hero...escapes him.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Cosby is a good example on why it's best to never meet your heroes.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I suppose if your heroes won't hold up to scrutiny, that's true.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I suppose if your heroes won't hold up to scrutiny, that's true.


...for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> ...for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God...


There is an addendum. That is unless you're a liberal then you can do no wrong.

Pass laws against all who don't not agree with you.

Pass laws against anything you don't like.

If there are laws already on the books then it's ok to disregard that law as long as you don't agree with it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

inceptor said:


> There is an addendum. That is unless you're a liberal then you can do no wrong.
> 
> Pass laws against all who don't not agree with you.
> 
> ...


 And when you have done all of that make sure none of what you have done applies to you.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I am an old woman named after my mother
My old man is another child that's grown old
If dreams were lightning thunder was desire
This old house would have burnt down a long time ago
Make me an angel that flies from Montgom'ry
Make me a poster of an old rodeo
Just give me one thing that I can hold on to
To believe in this living is just a hard way to go
When I was a young girl well, I had me a cowboy
He weren't much to look at, just free rambling man
But that was a long time and no matter how I try
The years just flow by like a broken down dam.
Make me an angel that flies from Montgom'ry
Make me a poster of an old rodeo
Just give me one thing that I can hold on to
To believe in this living is just a hard way to go
There's flies in the kitchen I can hear 'em there buzzing
And I ain't done nothing since I woke up today.
How the hell can a person go to work in the morning
And come home in the evening and have nothing to say.
Make me an angel that flies from Montgom'ry
Make me a poster of an old rodeo
Just give me one thing that I can hold on to
To believe in this living is just a hard way to go
Songwriters: John Prine


----------

